# I'll never buy another razor or razor blade again in my life.



## drvrage

Total investment:

$50: Bought a Merkur stainless steel double edged safety razor from Personal Edge in the Scarborough town centre. (Can get online for way way cheaper but I was in a rush.) These ar elike the kind you see in WWII movies when soldiers share. I remember seeing one in my Grandfathers shaving kit.

$30: bought from e-bay seller idiotdoc $200 replacement razor blades. (Dude based out of Singapor) Offered at $11 per one hundred plus shipping etc... In two weeks I had it. $200 blades for under $30. If you look up the details from other shaving sites like badger and blade you'll hear that they are Chinese counterfit blades produced from some Chinese slave wage factory. I say who cares! If Gilette is willing to make and sell blades to me for 1/100th the price I'm willing to deal with them. But these "cheap" chinese blades work as well as the 10 pack of Merkur blades from Germany. I can't tell any difference. Quite frankly I think Gilette employees are posting all the negatives, because for every customer like me who opts for a total multigeneration investment of $80 max, and saves a life of buying 4 packs of Gilette Mach 27 blades for $11-$15 a pop....well you can see how worried they are. Gilette has worked hard to undercut and run out of business or buy all the competition. In North America you have very little choice but to get some ridiculously expensive blade "system". None fo it or the high costs are even remotely warranted. They are just playing us for suckers.

A parody of what I'm talking about.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F7TMlrDXtw


Now I shave my face daily and my whole head every 3 days. One of these blades will last me 6 months. I could go longer but the tug and pull of a blade becomes a minor nuisance. 200 blades at 6 mos each and my 2 month old son's grandkids can inherit my investment. I've never buy another razor blade again and Gilette can kiss my baby smooth patootie.


Hope everyone enjoys my #1 frugal living tip.


----------



## Guigz

One blade lasts 6 months? I am intrigued...

I don't understand what you are saying about the blades though. You got 200 of them or 200$ worth of them for 30$?


----------



## brad

You can buy something similar without going through eBay:

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/...oming-products/double-edged-safety-razor.html

$40 for the razor, which comes with 5 blades.

Replacement blades are less than $1 each. 

The most frugal shaver is an old-fashioned straight razor; buy one once and learn how to sharpen it, and you'll have it for life. My barber uses them and I've been tempted to buy one someday. In the meantime my 10-year-old Braun electric razor still does a fine job.


----------



## the-royal-mail

Interesting. I save a lot by buying those store brand sensor ones at Super Value.


----------



## jamesbe

I paid $80 10 years ago for my electric razor it still works Good enough for me.


----------



## drvrage

Guigz: Sorry I mistyped a lot. I was tired when I wrote this.

What I meant to say was that I got 200 blades for $30 off e-bay off some guy from singapor named idiotdoc. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Astra-Su...720?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414da069d0

Now your mileage may vary with the blades, but I didn't feel like replacing the 1st blade for 6 months (daily face and 3 day head shaving.) I could have kept going, but there was no need. If I use each blade for only 1 month then my 200 blades will last me 16 years. $30 for 16 years of shaving? Oh yes, very frugal.


----------



## Sherlock

You can save even more money by not shaving your head every 3 days.


----------



## yupislyr

Guigz said:


> One blade lasts 6 months? I am intrigued...


With proper care, sure.

I don't shave like the OP, I just use a plain overpriced Gillette Fusion. Only shave once everyday or sometimes every other day when on vacation or whatever. I dry the blades after every use though and leave the head dipped in mineral oil. Apparently you can extend their life further using an old pair of jeans. I have yet to need to do that though. I'm still using the free razor and blade P&G sent me over 1.5 years agos. 

I have two more free ones I've received since then in two more P&G promos.

Obviously your mileage may vary.


----------



## leoc2

yupislyr said:


> With proper care, sure.
> 
> I don't shave like the OP, I just use a plain overpriced Gillette Fusion. Only shave once everyday or sometimes every other day when on vacation or whatever. I dry the blades after every use though and leave the head dipped in mineral oil. Apparently you can extend their life further using an old pair of jeans. I have yet to need to do that though. I'm still using the free razor and blade P&G sent me over 1.5 years agos.
> 
> I have two more free ones I've received since then in two more P&G promos.
> 
> Obviously your mileage may vary.


I too use a fusion razor and I change the blade every 6 months. I don't use mineral oil. Where does one buy mineral oil?


----------



## drvrage

leoc2 said:


> I too use a fusion razor and I change the blade every 6 months. I don't use mineral oil. Where does one buy mineral oil?


Answer: any hardware store.

I'm incredulous that you change fusion blades once ever 6 months, but if you say so... In my experience going one month is painful even with great care.

Can you buy 200 fusion blades for $30 dollars? If the goal is frugalism, I've yet to see anything better.


----------



## leoc2

drvrage said:


> I'm incredulous that you change fusion blades once ever 6 months, but if you say so... In my experience going one month is painful even with great care.


By month 6 it pulls ... I only shave in the shower every 2nd day or so.


----------



## Grundlestein

My personal upkeep frugality has gone pretty far. I don't think I've paid for a hair cut since about 2008, I just use a $40 pair of hair clippers every few months and buzz the head. The same pair of clippers work for face shaving. I also quit washing my hair after watching the documentary "No Impact Man", after finding that the more you wash your hair, the more oil it produces. Sometimes it's nice being a dude...


----------



## canehdianman

I too use a double edged safety razor. One of my best investments I dare say. I bought 100 blades for $12. I don't use them for 6 months each (more like 2-3 weeks), but whatever works for you.

Here are a couple of canadian stores that carry the products (razors, creams/soaps and blades):

http://www.fendrihan.com/
http://www.rasagepoulin.com/index.php?p=home
http://www.westcoastshaving.com/

Here is a excellent resource for anyone interested in reading/learning about double edged razors:

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/


----------



## bltman

Proponents of double edge safety razors and “wet shaving” often talk up how much money you can save on the blades. Of course, many of them go out and spend multiple $100s on shaving creams, soaps, brushes, aftershaves, etc. They tend to get addicted to this stuff and it does not save them any money in the long run. 

The best bang for the buck is the classic Gillette Trac II. No pivoting head or any other gimmicks. It is simply 2 blades on a cartridge. Original Gillette blades are affordable, no name versions of the blades also exist and are very cheap at popular stores (Walmart, Loblaws, pharmacies…), dirt cheap blades are available at Dollarama. Gillette does not make the handle anymore but you can find compatible handles on ebay or at online stores. 

If you have never used a Trac II before, you can see if you will like it by buying the dirt cheap blades from Dollarama. Those blades come with a cheap plastic handle. If you like the shave, you can then go and buy a heavier metal handle and save the cheap plastic one for travel. I have this handle http://www.fendrihan.com/conk-metal-razor-trac-cartridges-p-231.html?cPath=116_117_11. Works well for me. I use mix of Gillette blades, Dollarama ones and store branded ones.


----------



## brad

bltman said:


> Of course, many of them go out and spend multiple $100s on shaving creams, soaps, brushes, aftershaves, etc.


Interesting, so you use a Trac II without any shaving cream, just water?

I agree that brushes and aftershave are mostly silly; I never used those, but before I went to electric I always had to use shaving cream or at least soap (and soap is a poor substitute), otherwise the razor wouldn't cut very well and tended to drag.


----------



## canehdianman

bltman said:


> Proponents of double edge safety razors and “wet shaving” often talk up how much money you can save on the blades. Of course, many of them go out and spend multiple $100s on shaving creams, soaps, brushes, aftershaves, etc. They tend to get addicted to this stuff and it does not save them any money in the long run.
> 
> The best bang for the buck is the classic Gillette Trac II. No pivoting head or any other gimmicks. It is simply 2 blades on a cartridge. Original Gillette blades are affordable, no name versions of the blades also exist and are very cheap at popular stores (Walmart, Loblaws, pharmacies…), dirt cheap blades are available at Dollarama. Gillette does not make the handle anymore but you can find compatible handles on ebay or at online stores.
> 
> If you have never used a Trac II before, you can see if you will like it by buying the dirt cheap blades from Dollarama. Those blades come with a cheap plastic handle. If you like the shave, you can then go and buy a heavier metal handle and save the cheap plastic one for travel. I have this handle http://www.fendrihan.com/conk-metal-razor-trac-cartridges-p-231.html?cPath=116_117_11. Works well for me. I use mix of Gillette blades, Dollarama ones and store branded ones.


I suppose some do. For a lot of people, it's more of a return to old-school philosophies, rather than a cost-saving venture. For me, it's a bit of both. I have bought some nice aftershaves (although I used aftershave before I switched to DE razors as well). Regardless, it can definitely be cheaper than the goop you buy in a can though.

I bought three pucks of handmade soap for $15 when I started a few months ago. I am about 75% done one of the pucks, the rest are unopened.


----------



## Sustainable PF

OP: Care to post some URLs for where we can get these products? Thx.


----------



## bltman

brad said:


> Interesting, so you use a Trac II without any shaving cream, just water?


No. That would kill my neck. I use a <$4 tube of shaving creme and a <$5 bar of shaving soap. Combined, I can get a few months of shaves on one tube and one bar. If I need an aftershave, I will use the cheapest store brand witch hazel (found in the first aid section at any major pharmacy) to apply (200ml lasts a long time).


----------



## canehdianman

I provided some URLs earlier. I am sure there are more in Canada, but these are the ones that I use.



Sustainable PF said:


> OP: Care to post some URLs for where we can get these products? Thx.





canehdianman said:


> *snip*
> 
> Here are a couple of canadian stores that carry the products (razors, creams/soaps and blades):
> 
> http://www.fendrihan.com/
> http://www.rasagepoulin.com/index.php?p=home
> http://www.westcoastshaving.com/
> 
> Here is a excellent resource for anyone interested in reading/learning about double edged razors:
> 
> http://badgerandblade.com/vb/


----------



## bltman

canehdianman said:


> I suppose some do. For a lot of people, it's more of a return to old-school philosophies, rather than a cost-saving venture. For me, it's a bit of both. I have bought some nice aftershaves (although I used aftershave before I switched to DE razors as well). Regardless, it can definitely be cheaper than the goop you buy in a can though.
> 
> I bought three pucks of handmade soap for $15 when I started a few months ago. I am about 75% done one of the pucks, the rest are unopened.


$5.00 shaving soaps are great value and many people can benefit form them and save money even if applied with hands instead of a brush. My point was more about the people getting trapped into multiple brushes, multiple $30+ creams and soaps, lots of aftershaves, etc. There is nothing frugal about that and their purchases can add up to where there is no benefit over someone who uses a Fusion and can.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Yep I agree - I find my Gillette Fusion replacement blades last months longer than the recommended 2month toss. I also buy men's shaving cream, larger and cheaper


----------



## drvrage

bltman said:


> Proponents of double edge safety razors and “wet shaving” often talk up how much money you can save on the blades. Of course, many of them go out and spend multiple $100s on shaving creams, soaps, brushes, aftershaves, etc. They tend to get addicted to this stuff and it does not save them any money in the long run.
> 
> The best bang for the buck is the classic Gillette Trac II. No pivoting head or any other gimmicks. It is simply 2 blades on a cartridge. Original Gillette blades are affordable, no name versions of the blades also exist and are very cheap at popular stores (Walmart, Loblaws, pharmacies…), dirt cheap blades are available at Dollarama. Gillette does not make the handle anymore but you can find compatible handles on ebay or at online stores.
> 
> If you have never used a Trac II before, you can see if you will like it by buying the dirt cheap blades from Dollarama. Those blades come with a cheap plastic handle. If you like the shave, you can then go and buy a heavier metal handle and save the cheap plastic one for travel. I have this handle http://www.fendrihan.com/conk-metal-razor-trac-cartridges-p-231.html?cPath=116_117_11. Works well for me. I use mix of Gillette blades, Dollarama ones and store branded ones.


I agree that many proponents of DE blades do talk of badger brushes and the like I don't. Let me repeat...I don't. I don't even buy shaving cream anymore. Just a wee bit of hand soap and hot water. First a wet my hair with warm water. Then i wet my hands and rub it on a plain old bar of ivory soap until i get a very small lather. Then rub that on my face and shave.

Seriously your Gilette trac II are still more expensive than what I am talking about. What is your cost per blade and where do you get it? Nothing stops you from wasting money on fancy creams and brushes either so I don't see that as a fair comparison.

I know how strong I come across at time. Call it a personality defect. I hope you enjoy whatever you like for shaving. The point of this forum was frugal living.

You can get a DE razor off -ebay that will last many many lifetimes with no care, for $5. They are stainless steel and will not break or wear out. This is why you see "vintage" models on e-bay. They last forever. You can then get 100 blades for $11+S&H. Personal preferences aside, show me something cheaper.


----------



## canehdianman

bltman said:


> $5.00 shaving soaps are great value and many people can benefit form them and save money even if applied with hands instead of a brush. My point was more about the people getting trapped into multiple brushes, multiple $30+ creams and soaps, lots of aftershaves, etc. There is nothing frugal about that and their purchases can add up to where there is no benefit over someone who uses a Fusion and can.


There are certainly a lot of people who end up spending a lot more than they initially thought. The badger and blade forum is FILLED with them actually 

But I do believe that DE shaving is about the most economical shave you can get. I suppose a straight-edge would end up cheaper in the long run (as there are no new blades to buy), but it has a higher start-up cost.

To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## Syph007

leoc2 said:


> I too use a fusion razor and I change the blade every 6 months. I don't use mineral oil. Where does one buy mineral oil?


Drug store sells this, probably near where you find the razor blades, that's where it is in mine.


----------



## PoorPablo83

How are they for razor rash?

My face HATES shaving and I get bad ingrown hairs along my chin line. I've taken to just trimming and leaving the perpetual 5 o'clock shadow ala George Clooney (without all of the charm, money and good looks etc). It's not a problem at work and if anything, lends my youngish looking face more street cred as a trades person .

I've heard the 'new' multi blade, self lubricating space age shaving systems actually make this problem worse and that the razor you speak of or going with the uber-cool yet insanely dangerous straight razor shave is the way to go.
Any thoughts?


----------



## canehdianman

PoorPablo83 said:


> How are they for razor rash?
> 
> My face HATES shaving and I get bad ingrown hairs along my chin line. I've taken to just trimming and leaving the perpetual 5 o'clock shadow ala George Clooney (without all of the charm, money and good looks etc). It's not a problem at work and if anything, lends my youngish looking face more street cred as a trades person .
> 
> I've heard the 'new' multi blade, self lubricating space age shaving systems actually make this problem worse and that the razor you speak of or going with the uber-cool yet insanely dangerous straight razor shave is the way to go.
> Any thoughts?


I know a lot of people who started shaving with a DE razor to eliminate razor rash. Personally, I didn't have a problem beforehand, so I cannot confirm, but it makes sense to me that shaving with one blade, would be much easier on your face than shaving with 5 blades at once.


----------



## drvrage

PoorPablo83 said:


> How are they for razor rash?
> 
> My face HATES shaving and I get bad ingrown hairs along my chin line. I've taken to just trimming and leaving the perpetual 5 o'clock shadow ala George Clooney (without all of the charm, money and good looks etc). It's not a problem at work and if anything, lends my youngish looking face more street cred as a trades person .
> 
> I've heard the 'new' multi blade, self lubricating space age shaving systems actually make this problem worse and that the razor you speak of or going with the uber-cool yet insanely dangerous straight razor shave is the way to go.
> Any thoughts?


I never had a problem with either. I don't know about how your facial hair is, but if you are getting ingrown hairs my only recomendation is to "stop shaving against the grain". That results in a baby smooth face, but the hairs will become ingrown. Shave with the grain, and while it will not feel as close a shave, it will look equally as good and no ingrown hairs. The tricky part is some people have the grain of their beards change in different spots so you have to pay attention to your beard.

As for the one DE or the multi blade cartridge, I don't think there is any difference in closeness. I get the same thing either way. As for general razor burn, it depends on the razors you get. The Astra knockoffs I use from e-bay and the Merkur ones I bought from personal edge are both way to sharp for the very first shave. The first time I tried it with a new blade I think razor burn is an understatement. I sliced a good chunk of skin off. Not a cut, I actually shaved off a 1" by 1" square of scalp! Not deep enough to bleed, but close enough to see the blood vessels.

Now that I have the technique down I would say shaves 1-5 the blades are too sharp, but progressively less so each time. Shaves 6-90 are perfection. Shaves 91-120 are very very good and worry free of cuts and razor burn. Shaves 120-160 started to tug and pull a bit, but still shaved admirably. Shaves 160-180 were the ones to convince me that while I could keep shaving, the tug and pull was not worth it given that blades only cost pennies.


----------



## rajaijah

if any one is interested in saving on after shave lotion, instead of the expensive nivea or other brands, you could try the 100% aloe vera lotion in walmart. a big bottle is about 2-3 bucks will last more than a year. also its good for the skin and a multipurpose lotion to. good for sunburns as well.

If you have a friend who visits india or china you could ask them to buy for you a good quality double edged safety razor. They are pretty common there (atleast in India) and hence its super cheap. Also not bad quality. Also the blades are super cheap as well. probably for 25 bucks you could get a good razor and about 500 blades. Again ymmv based on you knowing someone from there.


----------



## Guigz

Wow you kept the blade 3 years?!

Can you explain how you care for it after a shave? 

Do you use oil?

I usually wipe it dry and use the blower to air dry it.


----------



## Jungle

I can't remember the last time I bought a razor. I just keep getting free ones from coupons and promotional hand outs. Plus I shave every day in the shower so they last me about 3-4 years. I still have one from 2005.. lol


----------



## Guigz

KyleD said:


> How long have you been using yours?



I was under the impression that 6 months was a good lenght of time to keep my Fusion 5 blade. Especially given how I baby it.

After every shave (1-2 times per week), I gently rinse it with fresh mountain water, I lightly brush it with a silk handkerchief to capture humidity and then I use my hair dryer to swiftly dry it with rose perfumed air.

Meh... maybe I should just toss it in my drawer after all...


----------



## KLR650

Here's how I save money on shaving equip. I have a beard and trim it once a week with an electric razor. My neck gets shaved at the same time. A big pack of disposable razors from Costco and a can of shaving cream will last me years. I'm a tradesman though, wearing coveralls and a hard hat so looking a bit rugged is practically expected


----------



## Bullseye

This post inspired me to save some cash on razors. I picked up the cheap razors from Dollarama, six blades and a handle for $1. They work fine for my face, although they don't shave as close as my Sensor blades. Tried it on my head (shave it completely 3 times a week), wasn't as happy with results, too many contours I think, easy to miss spots. So I'll stick with Sensor on head, cheapies on face.

Thanks!


----------



## THE_UNIT

I'm thinking of getting one of these merkur shavers with the chinese blades. How does it compare to a mach3 razor? i'm currently using one of those and i like it however the razors are so damn expensive. I have thick black hair just wondering how this merkur would compare anybody know?


----------



## canehdianman

THE_UNIT said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these merkur shavers with the chinese blades. How does it compare to a mach3 razor? i'm currently using one of those and i like it however the razors are so damn expensive. I have thick black hair just wondering how this merkur would compare anybody know?


What do you mean by "Merkur shavers"? a double-edged razor?

If so, then here is my opinion.

I switched from Mach 3's to a Edwin Jagger DE89 double-edged safety razor about 6 months ago.

It took a few weeks for my face to adapt to the single blade (and for my technique to work itself out).

Now my shaves are much closer than I ever got with a Mach 3. Additionally, I never get ingrown hairs (this was my main motivation for switching). My face is baby smooth, and feels much better.

I would recommend getting a shaving brush, mug and puck of shaving cream as well. Much better than the canned goop.


----------



## drvrage

The UNIT: How does it compare to a mach 3? Infinitely cheaper! Longer lasting, easier rinsing. cheaper replacing.

Shave wise you'll need to be careful. I was so used to shaving with my Mach 3 that I lost any sense of technique. When I first tried the Double edged safety razor I was used to pressing down on my skin. I sliced off a nice chunk of skin, like those wire cheese cutters. Talk about razor burn.

I almost feel a new razor is too sharp. You have to be very gentle and careful fro the first three shaves with every new blade, after than you can shave pretty much the same.

As for closeness, it is 100% identical, except that single bladed DE razors don't get clogged like multiblade cartriges do, and they rinse instantly. They also don't break. My Merkur razor is 100% stainless steel. It will not rust. It will not break.

My only regret is not having done it sooner.


----------



## freshsavings

When it comes to razors I do my best to accumulate the Gillette razor samples that are offered online through various deal sites, as well as gather them from local fairs when vendors give them away as promos.

Seems to do be decently well. I rarely have to purchase Gillette blade replacements.


----------



## awesomeame

So what's the difference between a "double edge razor" and a "double edge safety razor" ?

http://www.personaledge.com/on/l1-mens_shaving-traditional_shaving-1-17-239-245.php

How does this type of shaver compare to say a gilette sensor excel? (older 2 blade style) The quality of cut I mean. I usually have to take two swipes with the excel to get all the hair off. Is it just as smooth? Harder on the skin? Are you able to write up a bit of a comparison between the two?

I agree the blade "systems" available here in north america are such a wasteee$$

Matt


----------



## canehdianman

awesomeame said:


> So what's the difference between a "double edge razor" and a "double edge safety razor" ?
> 
> http://www.personaledge.com/on/l1-mens_shaving-traditional_shaving-1-17-239-245.php
> 
> How does this type of shaver compare to say a gilette sensor excel? (older 2 blade style) The quality of cut I mean. I usually have to take two swipes with the excel to get all the hair off. Is it just as smooth? Harder on the skin? Are you able to write up a bit of a comparison between the two?
> 
> I agree the blade "systems" available here in north america are such a wasteee$$
> 
> Matt


There is no difference. They are both "safety" razors, because most of the blade is not exposed (like a straight razor would be).

There are a lot of comparisons available online. I suggest reading the forums at Badger and Blade.

For me, I usually make three passes with my double-edged razor. my face feels MUCH better after a shave nowadays than it did back in my Mach 3 days.


----------



## awesomeame

Thanks for the idea on Badger and Blade. What an awesome forum!!

Matt


----------



## cdnpennystocks

I just shave once a week 

I was considering going this route though as it is much cheaper than regular razors


----------



## Preet

One trick to extend the life of your blades (I use Gillette Fusion for reference) is to run them backwards about 20 times against the meatiest part of your palm.

Press firmly, and "shave" backwards against the palm. 20 times. So to be clear, backwards means the opposite direction that you drag the razor when you're shaving. If you're taking skin off your hand - go the other way! 

Now try shaving. 

You won't believe it until you try it, but it works like a charm. I believe you'll only want to do this once per month maximum.

In fact, if you want to really see the difference, take an old blade and shave half your face, then "sharpen" the blades by shaving backwards pressing firmly on your palm, then shave the other half of your face.


----------



## donald

Does anybody use the indicator(when the colour changes-switch blades)Im italian so ive been shaving since about 12 lol,anyways that indicator changes on me after about 2 shaves.I swear those old double blades before the triple blades cameout were better,sharper and stronger!The blades themselfs seem to have more give and are not as ridged.......its like anything: thou companies always upgrade stuff but there actually downgrading.

Take mcd remember what a mc-chicken looked like in the 90s now they are the size of junoir mc-chickens and there junoir mcchicken is the size of a popcorn chicken in a bun lol.Companies are sly mothers!That fourth blade gillettes coming out with or a 5th blades is likely even a further downgrade imo.


----------



## Guigz

Yesterday was the anniversary date of my current fusion blade (5 blades). I have been using this blade since December 2010. The little color strip changed colours about the second or third time I used the blade (sometime in January 2010). 

What does that tell you about the little strip?


----------



## Lephturn

Guigz said:


> Yesterday was the anniversary date of my current fusion blade (5 blades). I have been using this blade since December 2010. The little color strip changed colours about the second or third time I used the blade (sometime in January 2010).
> 
> What does that tell you about the little strip?


LOL - that it's designed to sell razor blades. 

Switched last year to a Merkur DE safety razor. My wife got me a cheap brush from Bodyshop and a tub of cream. I still have 20% of the shaving cream left after a year - I combine it with shaving soap - I have only ever bought 2 pucks and I have 1 of them still in use. You can get super cheap shaving soap at Walmart. I'm using Korean (Donco?) blades. I don't get them to last as long as you guys to - maybe I'll have to try pushing one longer or storing it in mineral oil. Right now I get about a week per blade. I actually prefer these ones to the Merkur blades - they seem "too sharp" if that makes sense. The Derby's are a nice blade too, but the cheap Korean blades seem to work fine.

I didn't do this to save $ - but it's a great experience, a much better shave than an electric, and much cheaper than typical wet shaving.

I use a Merkur Future adjustable DE - it works perfectly. With electrics I used to have to shave before and after work if we were going out. With a good wet shave I can shave the night before and be good into the next evening.


----------



## canehdianman

Lephturn said:


> LOL - that it's designed to sell razor blades.
> 
> Switched last year to a Merkur DE safety razor. My wife got me a cheap brush from Bodyshop and a tub of cream. I still have 20% of the shaving cream left after a year - I combine it with shaving soap - I have only ever bought 2 pucks and I have 1 of them still in use. You can get super cheap shaving soap at Walmart. I'm using Korean (Donco?) blades. I don't get them to last as long as you guys to - maybe I'll have to try pushing one longer or storing it in mineral oil. Right now I get about a week per blade. I actually prefer these ones to the Merkur blades - they seem "too sharp" if that makes sense. The Derby's are a nice blade too, but the cheap Korean blades seem to work fine.
> 
> I didn't do this to save $ - but it's a great experience, a much better shave than an electric, and much cheaper than typical wet shaving.
> 
> I use a Merkur Future adjustable DE - it works perfectly. With electrics I used to have to shave before and after work if we were going out. With a good wet shave I can shave the night before and be good into the next evening.


I've been shaving with a DE for almost a year now. I almost bought a Merkur adjustable, but settled on a Edwin Jagger DE89. I absolutely love it. Although I might get an adjustable in the new year to try it out.

I'm highly skeptical of some of the razor age claims on here. I generally change my blade every 4-5 shaves. By then I can feel it starting to pull and not cut as cleanly. 

I started out with a sample pack to see which razors would work best for me. I ended up choosing one that is medium sharpness (I found quite a few too dull, but the Feather blades were like shaving with a lightsabre). In the end, I bought a 100 pack of razors for $12 ($0.12 per razor, about $0.02 per shave!). Here is the link.


----------



## Guigz

canehdianman said:


> I'm highly skeptical of some of the razor age claims on here. I generally change my blade every 4-5 shaves. By then I can feel it starting to pull and not cut as cleanly.


The length of time you can keep your razor depends on how many times per week you shave. Myself, I usually shave once, MAYBE twice per week.

If you are skeptical, I could always send you my razor blade when I am done using it. You will be able to see for yourself how used and faded the plastic around the blade is.

I tried the reverse shaving of the palm thing and I must say that I am impressed. Either this is very effective or I am feeling some major placebo effect!


----------



## canehdianman

Guigz said:


> The length of time you can keep your razor depends on how many times per week you shave. Myself, I usually shave once, MAYBE twice per week.
> 
> If you are skeptical, I could always send you my razor blade when I am done using it. You will be able to see for yourself how used and faded the plastic around the blade is.
> 
> I tried the reverse shaving of the palm thing and I must say that I am impressed. Either this is very effective or I am feeling some major placebo effect!


I don't doubt that you shave with a razor that long (this is the Frugality section, after all). My doubts are to the sharpness of blade after a few months of use. 

All I know is that if I were to try to shave with the same razor for 3 months (much less 3 years!), I would end up looking like I shaved with an outboard motor.


----------



## smihaila

+1. I'm inclined as well to think that he's exaggerating. I can't match his record with my Gillette Mach-3 blades. One can last me at most 2-2.5 months. Shaving on each other day and making sure to dry the blade and apply some baby oil coating on it and storing it in a dry place and with the blades facing UP.
Perhaps the direction used for storing (N-S-W-E) could play a role, who knows? 
(magnetic and energy fields).


----------



## Guigz

smihaila said:


> +1. I'm inclined as well to think that he's exaggerating. I can't match his record with my Gillette Mach-3 blades. One can last me at most 2-2.5 months. Shaving on each other day and making sure to dry the blade and apply some baby oil coating on it and storing it in a dry place and with the blades facing UP.
> Perhaps the direction used for storing (N-S-W-E) could play a role, who knows?
> (magnetic and energy fields).


Let me know where I should send my used blade 

Clearly, you shave 3.5 times per week. I shave maybe 1.25 times per week. If we account for this, you keep your blades the equivalent of 6-7 months. From there, 12 months is not that much of a stretch.

Probably, skin type (acidity and "grease" level), shaving cream and hairiness likely all play a role in how long you can keep it. 

Also, I have more blades (5 v.s. 3) maybe this also plays a role in how long it stays sharp.

That and tolerance for PAIN (i.e., manliness). If my face ain't bleedin' I ain't changin'.


----------



## carverman

I am simply amazed that people can spend a "chunk of their lifetime" talking
about razor blades....

To me its just something to drag across my beard in the least amount of pulling, nicking and general discomfort. I suppose if I lived a couple of hundred
years ago, before the safety razor was invented..I would be dragging my
bowie knife or stilleto dagger, hand honed/stropped on a piece of leather horse harness I was riding on...
and using some kind of hand soap..and some kind of brush & cup....to make
some kind of lather..just go to it and be done with it..

Now we have razor technology to talk about and degree of sharpness, number
of shaves per blade, depending on beard toughness, skin sensitivity and
other phenomena that turns a simple man's chore into a social experience
and debate on the wherefores and the whys and other such trivia.

I used to think that Gillette "3 blader"+ comfort strip...(slogan: Gillette:the best shave a man can get") was the "cat's meow"..until I got a free Schick
Quattro "mit Cherman steil from der mines of upper silesia", known for their
high grade of iron ore, (V2 rockets etc)which as we know is the chief ingredient 
in the stainless steel process , and everything being critical, to maintain a good 
edge on the competition.

The Schick Quattro lives up to its name (no other shave is closer) and with
comfort after a year of using it..and of course the best thing/quality that supports
at least one aspect of this CMF FRUGALITY section... is that IT'S FREE with
the purchase of a packet of "high tech Energizer Lithuim advanced batteries."

Try saying that after a few drinks on New Years eve!  

Now even with all these advances in stropless razor technology..
you still actually have to drag the razor head across the grain of your beard.
Why can't the razor industry invent a little high tech "zoomba razor head"
voice activated razor that will scoot around your face while you drive to work 
or sit in traffic driving to work?

RAZOR tech wars!
stardate: 2020 in the milky way galaxy..

Me: Gillette Command Control!
GCC: Yes master!
ME: run razor sequence #4 over upper lip..
pressure gradient: 04
sensitivity: 03
blade angle -2, blade velocity min
GCC acknowleged.preparing to start sequence #4..finished!

ME: Nice job GCC!
Prepare sequence #5 under chin
pressure gradient :05
sensitivity :02
blade velocity: max

next..extrapolate data for cheeks/jowls...run default data parameters
and prepare to run task..


----------



## MrMatt

Should I just go get a cheapy $40 holder and a few blades to try this? Or is there a stronger recommendation?

I already use soap in a mug, that stuff's great.


----------



## Echo

I wrote a post back in April about why I hate spending money on shaving.

It ended up getting the most comments of any post I've written. About half-way down the comments some real hard-core safety razor advocates joined in to offer their best tips. Pretty interesting stuff.

Check it out here:

http://www.boomerandecho.com/things-i-hate-spending-money-on-shaving/


----------



## carverman

Echo said:


> I wrote a post back in April about why I hate spending money on shaving.


read yer blog..very interesting and very informative.

I can't believe that Gillette spent 750 million on designing the Mach 3 in 1998..
I've used it.the razor handle(give it a pass) but the blades are not that good.
but securing a patent on the design (X millions) they afford to sell it for more!

I bought a huge promotion package of razor+blade Gillette CustomPlus
Made in Mexico, (52 in a blue-green eye catching package) at Costco under $29.00. I noticed right away after using the first one, they get dull too fast and the comfort strip wears off too quick, so you end up with more possibilities of nicks.
7 patent numbers listed on the package!
On the plastic package the advertising advises the consumer to "Use a fresh one every week"..
so if you want to use an individual razor longer that 7 days..they will not be responsible for the comfort level, because you as a consumer are contravening the guidelines set up by them. 

Gillette is a division of Multi-National P&G (Proctor&Gamble..the soap people!)

With the invention of teflon, you think they could put that on the blade..
but then they couldn't sell as many blades with at their huge markup..
blades or steel made in China? or Mexico, for probably less that 1c each in the quantities that Gillette orders for the NA market...the steel used is soft and doesn't
hold an edge for very long.
This is done on purpose of course..because just like printer ink for injet printers
where they practically give away the printer..they get you on the refills!

off topic.. but done to illustrate huge profits on insignificant consumer re-useables
these days...
Recently I was investigating upgrading my Canon inkjet photo printer, which
was advertised on sale at Staples for well under $100. I asked the sales dude
about the ink cartridges..and he mentioned that the printer comes out of the
box with "starter set" of ink cartridges....what does that mean?..I ask.
"You can only use it for x pages and then you have to buy the refill cartridges..we sell them over there" So to maximize profits..they give you a "glass" that is either
half full....or ..half empty. ..Marketing..that's what it's all about these days!

So I go over to the accessories wall and look at the new style ink cartridges
for this redesigned printer..$69.99 for the 3 colour set and $39.99 for the
2 b+w ink cartridges.hmm?..lets see..$110 for the ink and $14.30 for
Harper and McGuinty..not a bad racket going on here.

Kraft dinner is another one..1c (to make) the macaroni and 2c for the cheese powder
0c for the recycled cardboard package which sells for around $1.39 in supermarkets! 
KD has been around since I was knee high to a grasshopper..and I'm sure that in the early 50s..Kraft didn't spend 750 mil to develop the mac&cheese "recipie"
or the cardboard package..so why is it so expensive these days??

Can you hear that giant sucking sound as the big multinationals stick their
straws into your wallet?


----------



## Guigz

Inkjet printers are for suckers.

If you only print occasionally, you are likely going to find the ink is dried in the cartridge and you have to put a new one in. 

I bought a laser printer all in one for 120$, maybe 125% the price of a comparable inkjet one and I expect the toner to last well over 2000 actual prints even if the printing is low volume....

Sorry, got off track for a bit.


----------



## carverman

Guigz said:


> Inkjet printers are for suckers.
> 
> If you only print occasionally, you are likely going to find the ink is dried in the cartridge and you have to put a new one in.
> 
> I bought a laser printer all in one for 120$, maybe 125% the price of a comparable inkjet one and I expect the toner to last well over 2000 actual prints even if the printing is low volume....
> 
> *Sorry, got off track for a bit*.


No problemo..but I like my Canon inkjet, I refill myself from bulk and I know how to clean the print head..and I also have a spare printhead at all times
to swap out..if the one in the printer gets clogged.

Canon hasn't made a penny off me on their very expensive inks..
so maybe I'm not one of those suckers? 
PS: has Frugality been renamed "Cuts like a razor"?


----------



## silverarrows

*Razorpit*

I'd like to try a DE shaver one day but for now I use my cartridge blade with a Razorpit. http://www.razorpit.ca/


----------



## MrMatt

silverarrows said:


> I'd like to try a DE shaver one day but for now I use my cartridge blade with a Razorpit. http://www.razorpit.ca/


I've gotten a DE razor. I'm getting a closer shave than on my fusion, neither gives the irritation of the cheap disposables.
The first time I got a few cuts, but by the end of the first week I was doing not too bad.


----------



## cityandcolor

*I'll never buy another razor in my life*



yupislyr said:


> With proper care, sure.
> 
> Apparently you can extend their life further using an old pair of jeans.


Okay this sounds positively crazy. Could you please elaborate how you use an old pair of jeans to the extend the life of your razor!? Very interesting..


----------



## indexxx

Hmmm... I buy cheap disposables at about $2 for 12, use each for 4-6 weeks, and shave with hot water and Ivory bar soap (3 bars for $1 or so) or if I'm in the shower, shampoo bubbles from washing my hair. So my shaving costs are less than $5/year.


----------



## Guigz

My 1.25 year old fusion blade is still going strong!

I am completely flabbergasted that it is still shaving so great after an entire year of shaving.


----------



## JustAGuy

carverman said:


> No problemo..but I like my Canon inkjet, I refill myself from bulk and I know how to clean the print head..and I also have a spare printhead at all times
> to swap out..if the one in the printer gets clogged.
> 
> Canon hasn't made a penny off me on their very expensive inks..
> so maybe I'm not one of those suckers?
> PS: has Frugality been renamed "Cuts like a razor"?


sorry to go back off topic... but are you guys actually printing frequently enough for it to be worth owning a printer? Can you not keep the majority of what you're printing digital? I ask because I print maybe $2 worth of stuff a year from Staples and I have difficulty understanding just what you people are printing.


----------



## indexxx

Personally, I print photos, resumes, writing samples and submissions, Mapquest maps, electronic tickets/receipts etc. I'm sure many on here have home office needs that necessitate a decent quality printer.


----------



## Guigz

JustAGuy said:


> sorry to go back off topic... but are you guys actually printing frequently enough for it to be worth owning a printer? Can you not keep the majority of what you're printing digital? I ask because I print maybe $2 worth of stuff a year from Staples and I have difficulty understanding just what you people are printing.


How far is the Staples from your home? Do you use your car to get there? Have you factored the fuel cost, maintenance and insurance cost per kilometer in your printing cost? 

Personally, I mostly use my printer to scan and make photocopies of documents, it is rare that a week goes by without me printing something. Volume per year is not so high (maybe 400-500 copies perhaps) but I use it pretty often.

I also print all my enveloppes so that I never have things returned due to my poor handwritting.


----------



## JustAGuy

Guigz said:


> How far is the Staples from your home? Do you use your car to get there? Have you factored the fuel cost, maintenance and insurance cost per kilometer in your printing cost?
> 
> Personally, I mostly use my printer to scan and make photocopies of documents, it is rare that a week goes by without me printing something. Volume per year is not so high (maybe 400-500 copies perhaps) but I use it pretty often.
> 
> I also print all my enveloppes so that I never have things returned due to my poor handwritting.


I live in walking distance to Staples, or when I haven't I make the trip while doing other errands and usually have a daypass for public transit. I have a scanner which I use to make copies of documents... but I typically keep it filed on two different hard drives and don't print. (My work involves consumption of lots of HD space... so keeping backups on multiple drives seems like just common sense)


----------



## Guigz

I think the convenience of having a printer at home really outweighs the cost for me. For 120$, I got many years of printing convenience. Besides, my scanner is my printer, no need to buy two devices!

Ignoring commuting costs and time, even if you lived inside a Staples, it takes at least 5-10 minutes (Or more! I once waited almost an hour to get served when I was printing my thesis because it needed a special paper type.... ) for them to print something. At one point, you have to consider the value of your time. Especially if you print more than a couple of times per year.


----------



## FrankP

cityandcolor said:


> Okay this sounds positively crazy. Could you please elaborate how you use an old pair of jeans to the extend the life of your razor!? Very interesting..


It's similar to what was described above in different ways. In order to sharpen or level out the edge of the blade, you run it against (opposite direction) something. For example, the example in this thread suggests the palm of your hand. I use my forearm. The post in question suggests using a piece of old denim. 

This thread has all but convinced me to go the route of a double edge razor.

Check this out:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-extend-the-life-of-your-Razor-Blade-keeping/


----------



## Bullish

I started with DE shaving not for the frugal aspects but because I was having a heck of a time with ingrown hairs on my neck. After some research I found one of those forums dedicated to shaving. There was a lot of talk about DE shaving helping with the ingrown hair problems. I made the investment in the handle and some blades. Settled on an Edwin Jagger handle and Astra SP blades. Cost about $75 for the initial outlay including a shaving brush and cream. However, what was one of the most despised activities in my daily routine has now become an enjoyable task. I rarely encounter ingrowns, never any razor burn and the shave is 1000 X better than the shave I was getting with my electric. Anyone considering this form of shaving should know that there is a learning curve but the rewards are worth it. Just remember, start with the grain and no pressure on the razor!!!


----------



## GOB

I win


----------



## MrMatt

I did a similar shaving thing. 
Got an E&J handle and a sampler.
I hate the Astra blades.

The Derby Extras work pretty good, but they're not comfortable. The Dorco 301s took some getting used to.
Finally 2 months in I'm getting a better shave than with my Fusion, fewer ingrown hairs. Still an occassional nick or two, but not too bad. 

As far as money, the payback is about 4 months vs the fusion cartridges.


----------



## Bullish

Yeah, the blades really do make a difference. I tried some feather blades for a couple weeks. The sharpness of the feathers really made me focus on my technique. Went back to Astras (due to he cost of the feathers) and the shaves are even better for me now. The feathers are a great blade, but they cost and they also make you pay physically if not paying attention!


----------

